# Diferencias entre memory stick



## jeffmarti (Jun 5, 2008)

Hola a todos , necesito que me aclaren una duda si pueden , estoy interesado en comprar una memoria micro pero averiguando encontré que hay de dos tipos, una es SD y la otra es M2 , si alguien pude decirme la deferencia y cual es mejor se lo agradecería mucho, gracias.


----------



## alexman98 (Jun 7, 2008)

Es sencillo, todo lo que diga Memory Stick, M2, MS Pro o Pro Duo, etc. son hechos exclusivamente  para los aparatos Sony, celulares y cámaras sobre todo, ya que las TVs y PCs de Sony tienen una entrada que permite varios formatos diferentes (SD, , MS, MS-PRO, MMC, entre otros).

Si no tienes un celular o cámara Sony, casi todo lo demás utiliza Micro SD, Mini SD, SD, SDHC (en sus diferentes sabores y colores, dependiendo tu necesidad y el tamaño que quieras), solo basta con ver el manual del aparato o buscar en Google un poco y encontrarás la respuesta.

Saludos y espero te haya ayudado.


----------

